# Canada bound



## sfwilshire (Apr 16, 2008)

After much delay and procrastination, I finally got the flight reservations for our June trip to Pacific Shores and Banff. I'm flying into Vancouver because I couldn't get anything to Seattle with ff miles.

I'm on the way to the library for guidebooks, but can you suggest a hotel near the Vancouver airport or on the way for a stay? We're getting in quite late, so the closer the better. Nothing fancy required. Just a clean bed for the night. I tried Marriott and Hilton and everything was either expensive or they didn't have any rooms that sleep four available. I could get the Residence Inn downtown, but they charge dearly for parking. It was 13 miles from the airport, so I might prefer to go the other direction anyway. We'll probably see Vancouver for a day or so at the end of the trip.

Still got to fill in a few nights lodging and decide what we're doing. I'm printing all the previous posts about the area and will pour over them tonight.

Thanks for all your help. 

Sheila


----------



## ricoba (Apr 16, 2008)

There's a Delta at the airport.  It's a nice Canadian chain.

Or you can look at Richmond which is the city where the airport is located.  

It's been a long time since I have been there, but the Richmond Inn used to be quite nice.


----------



## eal (Apr 16, 2008)

The Comfort Inn is good value for the dollar, $107.10 if you book online:

Comfort Inn Vancouver Airport
3031 # 3 Road
Richmond, BC V6X 2B6 

http://www.comfortinnvancouver.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2008)

You might try Priceline and Hotwire, selecting Richmond and North Vancouver areas.

*****

You've got some options here that you can consider in terms of your sightseeing plans.

One is to stay near the Airport, then take your time crossing Vancouver to the Horseshoe Bay ferry terminal.  You could stop at Granville Island to pick up some fresh fruit and other items to bring with you to Pacific Shores.  You could do that and get to Horseshoe Bay in time for an early afternoon sailing.

Another option would be to stay near the airport and take the Tswassen ferry to Sydney on Vancouver Island.  Then you can spend the rest of the day taking your time heading up Vancouver Island to Pacific Shores.  

You could spend the night in North Vancouver.  The advantage there is that you would likely cross Vancouver in the evening when traffic is lighter.  You can then catch an early ferry to Nanaimo.

But here is what I would do.  I would spend the night in North Vancouver, then catch an early sailing from Horseshoe Bay terminal to the Sunshine Coast.  Take a leisurely drive up the Sunshine Coast, arriving at Powell River for an afternoon crossing to the north end of Vancouver Island.  Then drive down Vancouver Island to Pacific Grove.  That's a bit more ambitious, but it does get you into some areas that you might not see otherwise - particularly the Sunshine Coast and the north end of Vancouver Island.  If you do this option be aware of the ferry crossing times, working back from your target sailing out of Powell River.  There's also a ferry crossing at Earl's Cove, halfway between Langdale and Powell River, so you have to time your arrival at Earl's Cove to catch a sailing there that will allow you to make your intended Powell River sailing.

BC Ferries are very nice.  Washington State Ferries should learn more from BC Ferries about how to run a ferry system.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 16, 2008)

Have a wonderful trip.  Take notes and then post then for others (me) to see what you did.  

The Canada board doesnt get much activity and yet its such a beautiful country.  Write back after you buy your books so I can see what books you bought.  

I bought "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies."  They have alot of information about all the Canadian National Parks on the internet. 


LouAnn


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 17, 2008)

I came back from the library with a whole sack of books, but so far have only looked through one picture book regarding coastal areas. Most of the pictures were of the eastern end, reinforcing my intent to make that a future trip.

Will we need reservations for the ferries or do you just drive up and on? I promise to research them over the weekend.

Sheila


----------



## BevL (Apr 17, 2008)

sfwilshire said:


> I came back from the library with a whole sack of books, but so far have only looked through one picture book regarding coastal areas. Most of the pictures were of the eastern end, reinforcing my intent to make that a future trip.
> 
> Will we need reservations for the ferries or do you just drive up and on? I promise to research them over the weekend.
> 
> Sheila



Definitely reservations if you're travelling on a Friday or Sunday.  And read their policies carefully, if you're not there, I think it's half an hour ahead of the scheduled sailing time, you lose your reservation.  Doesn't matter if they're running an hour late, if you're 1 minute late, you lose your place.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 17, 2008)

BC Ferries


----------



## flameworkart (Apr 18, 2008)

If monies are not an object- I would stay at the Fairmont at the airport- beautiful hotel and very very quite.  (even with it being at the aiport).
Great restaurant as well.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 18, 2008)

*Try Hampton Inn in Richmond*

If you are a Hilton Honors member, you can stay at the Hampton Inn in Richmond (about 5 minutes outside airport) for 20,000 honor points.  We stayed there for free this past March.  It was nice, clean and very much up to American standards.  I have to agree though, that if you can afford it stay downtown and enjoy Vancouver.  

But, bring lots of American Peso's - we just got our AMEX bill from our Whistler trip in March.  We did spend 10 days and 9 nights, but holy cow we have never spent this much on a ski trip!  We stayed in a timeshare, had one hotel night free, had frequent flyer seats and I am still embarrassed at what we spent.  It was a small fortune, but it was a trip that we would repeat in a heartbeat.

You will love Vancouver and Canada, the people are wonderful and the country is beautiful.  Just bring lots of $$$...


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> If you are a Hilton Honors member, you can stay at the Hampton Inn in Richmond (about 5 minutes outside airport) for 20,000 honor points.  We stayed there for free this past March.  It was nice, clean and very much up to American standards.  I have to agree though, that if you can afford it stay downtown and enjoy Vancouver.



There is also a Hampton Inn downtown Vancouver.  That's where we're staying free for two nights this summer (30,000 points per night).


----------



## vivalour (Apr 18, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> You will love Vancouver and Canada, the people are wonderful and the country is beautiful.  Just bring lots of $$$...



We head for Vancouver about once a year to visit the in-laws, but live in eastern Canada, within driving range of upstate New York.  Yes, Vancouver is beautiful, and yes, the trip will probably be pricey -- esp. restaurant meals. 

(Unfortunately, because the US$ has sunk so low in the past few years, anyone with American bucks now gets whapped by the expense of travelling most places outside the US, esp. in Canada, where you used to get an extra 50 cents on your dollar.) 

If you like good burgers and fries, try White Spot, an old local chain.  Prices are reasonable, and portions aren't skimpy.  Definitely not upscale, though. If you're in the downton area, try to visit Granville Island, quite fun with all sorts of crafts, food and flower markets, and all sorts of ehtnic food stalls  for great grazing. Most importantly, have a great time!


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 20, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> If you are a Hilton Honors member, you can stay at the Hampton Inn in Richmond (about 5 minutes outside airport) for 20,000 honor points.  We stayed there for free this past March.  It was nice, clean and very much up to American standards.  I have to agree though, that if you can afford it stay downtown and enjoy Vancouver.



Thanks for the suggestion, but this one has shown up as unavailable for me, even for cash. Wish I could get it.

I made a tactical error last year by forcing a drive after a long flight to the UK. I don't want to repeat that miserable mistake this year. I want a bed we can roll into right next to the airport. 

If there is a free shuttle, even better. I could wait until the next morning to go muck around at the rental car counter and pick up the family after a leisurely breakfast.

Sheila


----------



## DianneL (Apr 21, 2008)

*Going to Banff*

Sheila, we too are travelling to the Banff area September 19.  We are flying into Calgary and driving to Canmore, spending a week there at Banff Gate Mountain Resort.  Must be the year for Tennesseans to travel to the Canadian Rockies.  Hope you have a great trip.

Dianne


----------



## BevL (Apr 22, 2008)

Sheila, I PM'd you about your post on Flyertalk about something for Vancouver.

Bev


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Bev. Just responded. Didn't get on the bboard last night because it was DS9's first night of baseball.

Take care,

Sheila


----------



## asp (Apr 27, 2008)

The Delta has a free shuttle... also, you could try Executive Inn - not far from the airport.  Tourism BC should be able to help you.
sp


----------



## cgingrich (Apr 29, 2008)

*yvr airport hotel*

The Radisson Presidents Hotel is a very nice clean Hotel near the Airport.  Has Shuttle service has well.  Nick the Shuttle driver is very good.  As another Tugger said, the Fairmont is very nice to stay at, very convenient to YVR, but that is if $$$ is no object.  Service is superb!  check for discounts with AAA members etc.


----------

